# New TTOC Member



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi

I joined the TTOC a few weeks ago but haven't received anything as yet. I got an email from Mark on 26/7 saying that they were off on hols and waiting for new cards. Any ideas on when I can expect my gear??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rballtt said:


> Hi
> 
> I joined the TTOC a few weeks ago but haven't received anything as yet. I got an email from Mark on 26/7 saying that they were off on hols and waiting for new cards. Any ideas on when I can expect my gear??


Don't panic, the postie will deliver . I suspect that when Mark & Lou get back from their hols that there will probably be a back-log (never mind the back-log of washing ) so you may have to be a tad patient.

Hev x


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Hev said:


> rballtt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thought so! Never been the most patient person but in this instance, I'll have to be! Any idea when they're back?

Cheers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmm, I think somebody mentioned that they are back this week but don't hold me to that 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

This weekend I believe, easiest communication if you send e mail to [email protected]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We're back - its taken till Thurs to get time to log onto TTF! Having now caught up with work (300 emails!), I will be working through the TTOC membership order backlog over the course of the next week so your pack should be with you shortly.

Lou


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got an email from Lou saying my pack has been sent!! WOO HOO! Thanks guys and welcome back!


----------

